# microwave holders



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone made the microwave bowl holders made from cotton batting and cotton fabric? You set your bowl of soup in them and then microwave. If your bowl gets hot you just grab the edges of the bowl holder to remove from the microwave. They are easy to make and I just might make one for each of the girls in my knitting group. There are various youtube videos but some of the videos are better than others.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd be interested too.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

LindaLu said:


> I'd be interested too.


 :thumbup: Me too


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

Love mine..


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a link to making one. If you Google microwave bowl holder there are several tutorials on it.
http://www.seamshappy.com/2012/08/13/microwave-bowl-pot-holder/


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am making some..if you use search feature at top of page, someone made some and posted pics and link. Microwave bowl cozies...I just googled and have written tutorial.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

My SIL made them for us and we love them!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

We use them once they come out if the microwave...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What a great idea


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> Has anyone made the microwave bowl holders made from cotton batting and cotton fabric? You set your bowl of soup in them and then microwave. If your bowl gets hot you just grab the edges of the bowl holder to remove from the microwave. They are easy to make and I just might make one for each of the girls in my knitting group. There are various youtube videos but some of the videos are better than others.






 i made many for myself and for gifts


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have made 12 of them so far as Christmas gifts for casual friends, etc. Takes about 20 minutes each now. Hint: remember to buy 100% cotton thread along with 100% cotton fabric and batting. I have given a few away already and everyone loves them, including my husband and kids.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

carbar said:


> I have made 12 of them so far as Christmas gifts for casual friends, etc. Takes about 20 minutes each now. Hint: remember to buy 100% cotton thread along with 100% cotton fabric and batting. I have given a few away already and everyone loves them, including my husband and kids.


when i first saw them i thought oh i dont care about that tehn i gave in and made some..love them now


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

I have made several, all of which have been given away. I have made 10 and 12 inch flat ones as well for under flat plates. I sewed to 10 inch flat pieces together to made a potato bag for baking potatoes.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I received one from a friend and she said for putting soup bowl in to carry, or when not eating at the table. Like the idea of using IN microwave as long as I don't bubble over and mess it up. Should be gorgeous fall day in central Illinois so I'm headed outside to work in my gardens but certainly will be first on my inside "to do" list.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I received one as a gift but haven't used it yet. I am concerned about possible splashing of food onto the holder, staining and having to wash it all the time.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> I received one as a gift but haven't used it yet. I am concerned about possible splashing of food onto the holder, staining and having to wash it all the time.[
> 
> you'd have to be really messy to do that..even with soup I haven't splattered anything on mine


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> I received one as a gift but haven't used it yet. I am concerned about possible splashing of food onto the holder, staining and having to wash it all the time.[
> 
> you'd have to be really messy to do that..even with soup I haven't splattered anything on mine


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I made one and will be making a few more. I've used it in the microwave and when I'm not using it in there, I put my tomatoes in it. They don't roll away.  It's a perfect size for them, too.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Hum! Wonder if something like this could be crocheted or knit. I'll have to look on Ravelry. I don't sew.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

flhusker said:


> Hum! Wonder if something like this could be crocheted or knit. I'll have to look on Ravelry. I don't sew.


Sure u could use cotton yarn..let us know if you find a pattern


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i first saw patterns for these in the "Home Sew" magazine
Blessings


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

They are meant to be used in the microwave then thrown in the washer and dryer, if needed. Think about taking a hot bowl down from, or out of, the microwave! The "sculpted" potholder makes it easy to pick up the bowl and remove it from the microwave. Leave the bowl in the holder while eating...totally avoids those burned fingers.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I've made a number of these, I custom fit them to my bowls and leave them on when placing the bowl on the table, this helps keep the contents warm.

I start by cutting 2 squares of fabric and 1 of batting, all 100% prewashed and dried cotton. The square is big enough so when I place the bowl in the middle of the square, there is enough fabric to go all the way up the sides of the bowl.

Next, remove the bowl and place batting on the back side of the outside fabric, tack in place.

For a round bowl: Fold fabric in half lengthwise and crosswise, press lightly. Do the same from corner to corner, press lightly. There should now be 8 equally spaced pressed lines radiating out from the middle.
For a square bowl: Fold fabric in half lengthwise and crosswise, press lightly.

Turn the fabric/batting right side up, place the bowl in the exact centre of the fabric.

Pin all 8 pressed folds (4 for a square bowl) up against the bowl, making each pleat the same size. Don't make it super tight or it will be hard to get the bowl in and out. 
Pin or mark the bottom of the pleat too. My bowls are rounded sides towards the bottom so when I pinned, I placed several pins on each pleat to get the curve.

Once satisfied with the pinning, make a cardboard or paper template of the pleat and trace it on the batting. Baste the pleats and try it on the bowl before final stitching. 
At this point, cut off the points sticking up over the bowl.
Once satisfied, stitch the pleats and cut off the excess fabric of the pleat. Do the same with the piece of inside cotton including cutting off the points of excess fabric. 

Last, place inside fabric right side together with outside fabric and sew together along top edge, leaving a hole large enough to turn. 
Turn the fabric bowl right side out, 
Press the top edge,
Slip stitch the hole closed,
Quilt all 3 layers together as desired
And....you're done........


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Tove ,thank you so much for the step by step instruction to make these fabric bowls. I have one question ,when you use them in microwave ,do you use high heat setting to heat the food? ,is it safe ?


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I have made them and sold on Ebay do pretty good also keeps the food warm. I've done kitchen design and sports nice for the dorm or sports fan


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Yes I saw that. They are not hard to make. I made three different sizes, one for a cup, one for a small bowl and one for a large bowl. They work nicely.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

kathryn64 said:


> Here is a link to making one. If you Google microwave bowl holder there are several tutorials on it.
> http://www.seamshappy.com/2012/08/13/microwave-bowl-pot-holder/


You don't know how many times I could have used this, thanks!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

my friends make these. they put the special batting that you use for pot holders to make them extra safe


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a very clever idea!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Kathryn64, this is exactly how I make mine. Only difference for me, when I got to put the darts in, I fold over the fabric and measure from there. For a 10 inch, I make the dart 1 inch wide and 2" long.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

I have made several and a hit at craft fairs!!!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

sewnknit said:


> Tove ,thank you so much for the step by step instruction to make these fabric bowls. I have one question ,when you use them in microwave ,do you use high heat setting to heat the food? ,is it safe ?


I have had no problem wit the fabric bowls in a microwave. They cradle glass serving bowls, I don't use them to cook, just to heat or reheat.

Keep the fibers of the material and batting to natural, not man made. Man made fibers may melt wit the heat.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

flhusker said:


> Hum! Wonder if something like this could be crocheted or knit. I'll have to look on Ravelry. I don't sew.


I don't see why not as long as you use natural fibers, such as 100% cotton - no man made fibers


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

One of you posted that you have used the special batting meant for pot holders (it usually has a metallic side), this too would work well.

If you are making them for specific sized bowls (like I have), make sure to wash and dry your material well, this includes the batting. Place it in a mesh bag meant for lingerie or a pillow case and tie it shut.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

flhusker said:


> Hum! Wonder if something like this could be crocheted or knit. I'll have to look on Ravelry. I don't sew.


Everything must be 100% cotton. I love all the ones I made


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I made one bowl-shaped one with the darts. I found I tend to put my hand under it to carry it, rather than picking it up by the corners, and the cotton batting isn't enough to protect the hand from the hot dish. So I would recommend adding a layer of Insulbrite if you make one.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think you can use the insulbrite in the microwave. Using 2 layers of the cotton batting should be good.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

8Linda said:


> I don't think you can use the insulbrite in the microwave. Using 2 layers of the cotton batting should be good.


Oh I didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Ladies, i don't know if this is appropriate or not but I have some cotton batting that I have no use for and can't list for sale here as it's not yarn. Send me a private message if interested in it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

grandmaof7 said:


> I received one as a gift but haven't used it yet. I am concerned about possible splashing of food onto the holder, staining and having to wash it all the time.


I wash mine with the dishtowels. They are the best thing since sliced pickles.  :XD: :-( :thumbup:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

This is the best tutorial I have seen:
http://tamarackshack.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/microwaveable-fabric-bowl-tutorial.html
These were the best-selling, hottest item at last year's Christmas craft fair.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I tested a poly/cotton blend thread on a saucer, it did not melt, I am repeating the test several times on the same piece of thread to make sure. Test for yourselves, to be sure if you have no cotton thread. I do have cotton thread, but was curious.

I bought a few, at a quilt store last year, my SIL saw them and asked for them for Christmas. I paid 7.00 for each in a medium size.

Now I can make them for less, I have a huge cotton fabric collection for quilting.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

They're great for holding a bowl of ice cream, too!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Joann's has a special batting to be used in the microwave made by 
Warm 'n Natural - works great, and easy to sew.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

These are a must have. Thanks for sharing.......


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am now making some for my knitting group for xmas, also. Fun to make.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I've made them for gifts to sisters and in-laws. Everyone loves them. Made some a bit smaller for smaller bowls and they work just fine. Easy to do, that's what I like.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

betty boivin said:


> I am now making some for my knitting group for xmas, also. Fun to make.


 I am doing the same thing! I have made about 24 of them already. The trick is to remember to put your bowl in them BEFORE you stick it in the microwave! LOL


----------

